# Proof World War Three and the Fall of the United States is Coming Very Soon



## AustinFromOregon (Oct 23, 2019)

Video removed. This isn’t your free channel promotion site.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not you again!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ibtb 

Ibtl


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Count on this. A blood bath like you never dreamed of will rain down on those that try. Never underestimate the US. Now put the pipe down and get outside for awhile.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Will somebody ban the immature asshole!

Brought to you from his parents basement with unfinished walls.

He is only here to promo his tube shit, must be will-2's illegitimate half brother.

Any asshole who spends 24 hours a day going through I-net crap can piece together 

any kind of crap they want to.

We can see that this idiot has zero social skills, more like a hermit crab.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon @AustinFromOregon

Post something other than your crap videos. Engage in some conversation about life.

Oh and stop being a douchebag!

Thanks for listening,

Slip :vs_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He left out the K dollar bill predicting Kennedy's death a head of time. Number tricks. We have a book that has told us well in advance what will happen. In time the meanings will be reviled . Long and short of it ends well for some and bad for others. You get to pick witch group you fall in with. Many will make the wrong choice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gone....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Gone....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


See why you don't go messing with Sasquatch?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone bothered to visit his site?

Might be a fun trolling expedition..........:vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Has anyone bothered to visit his site?
> 
> Might be a fun trolling expedition..........:vs_laugh:


I did, two different ones, the adolescent is insane.

A waste of my time, I would rather watch bricks rot.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Gone....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Denton said:


> See why you don't go messing with Sasquatch?


Ya see? That's why we can't keep toys in the house!!!! Ya'll keep throwing them out! Damn it, we can't have any fun around here......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Ya see? That's why we can't keep toys in the house!!!! Ya'll keep throwing them out! Damn it, we can't have any fun around here......


He wasn't fun. He just wanted to drop off his garbage and go to the next drop-off.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Just cause you don't know how to play with, doesn't mean it don't work.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Gone....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No longer can you say ... Did I do that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Just cause you don't know how to play with, doesn't mean it don't work.....


As a mod, I am certain I should listen to that to see if I need to ban your crazy ass. As a music-lover, I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

This dude is why Sasquatch have big feet. To stomp looser asses!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Gone....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cherry POPPED! (No offense to all the chicks in Niagra Falls Canada...):vs_blush:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> As a mod, I am certain I should listen to that to see if I need to ban your crazy ass. As a music-lover, I can't bring myself to do it.


Don't expect me to step up.
My idea of music is Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, and a few others.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't expect me to step up.
> My idea of music is Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, and a few others.


Spike Jones?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't expect me to step up.
> My idea of music is Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, and a few others.


Uh, as far as I am concerned, you just volunteered to be the PF DJ!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Basic rule of thumb....if you ain't be knowing a yo-yo.....you can't be frowing a yo yo....every toy to its master.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Basic rule of thumb....if you ain't be knowing a yo-yo.....you can't be frowing a yo yo....every toy to its master.


OK. Ran that through the Urban Dictionary. Got ya. I agree. I apologize. I just didn't think he was worthy of our time.

I wish I knew how to attract more kitties.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Spike Jones?


Surely you jest!
No Spike Jones in my play list.

How about Leonid & Friends, straight from Ukraine?
These guys can really cook.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I appreciate a wide range of music.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A high quality player is good, even when warming up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Surely you jest!
> No Spike Jones in my play list.
> 
> How about Leonid & Friends, straight from Ukraine?
> These guys can really cook.


That was an amazing cover!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> That was an amazing cover!


These guys are good, and they do about all of Chicago's greatest hits. Plus their own music.
I love You tube - everything from music I enjoy, to WWII documentaries such as Victory At Sea, and even the complete series Combat starring Vic Morrow.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Surely you jest!
> No Spike Jones in my play list.
> 
> How about Leonid & Friends, straight from Ukraine?
> These guys can really cook.


Wow!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> These guys are good, and they do about all of Chicago's greatest hits. Plus their own music.
> I love You tube - everything from music I enjoy, to WWII documentaries such as Victory At Sea, and even the complete series Combat starring Vic Morrow.


I cut the cable 7-8 years ago. My viewing 90% youtube (as much as I hate their anti-conservative policies). I also watch a little Amazon Prime .
All is watched on the 48" flat screen. 
Someone could pay me $100 per month to go back to cable and I'd refuse. I'm into history (all kinds), camping, cooking and music. 
I love it.

Here's a guy that you may scoff at. he started with the cover thing. he is one weird looking dude but has the voice of an angel.

Did some homework on him....they were all working full-time day jobs 6 months ago and now they are on tour of the U.S and Europe with everything sold out.

6 months of talent and persaverance paid off.

Teddy Swims....like I said...weird looking dude but...looks are deceiving.

Give this remake of Bonny Raitt a few minutes. Powerfull voice.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't expect me to step up.
> My idea of music is Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, and a few others.


Yes there are more, I remember them well.

Many of them came to play in my Grandparents Nightclub/ ballroom in the 30's, 40's and 50's.

I remember some from the late 40's and the 50's.

I would bring them drinks up on the stage from the bar.

My brother owned Vaughn Munro's 1941 Cadillac in the 1970's.

Somewhere in all the junk are the entrance posters from when they would roll into town.

That was a great time for me as a kid, even if I was just a little turd of about six.

BPH, Spike was one of them, came with his cow bells and squeeze horns.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Surely you jest!
> ......


Yes, I jest.

And quit calling me Shirley!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes there are more, I remember them well.
> 
> Many of them came to play in my Grandparents Nightclub/ ballroom in the 30's, 40's and 50's.
> 
> ...


When I was in my mid-teens, I worked as a bus boy at a dinner club owned by a former big band clarinet player, Claude Kelly. 
He would often have some of his old buddies play as "guest stars."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

AustinFromOregon said:


> Video removed. This isn't your free channel promotion site.


I came here to see "proof of WWIII" and now you tell me the video is removed.

You're a butthole! And if you are from Oregon, why did your mother name you after Texas?!?! Your mother is a butthole too! I would normally also make a comment about your father, but I am sure he left your mother as soon as he learned she was knocked up (probably the only smart thing he ever did).

Have a nice day.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Has anyone bothered to visit his site?


Nope. Someone once told me my brain is like a 5 gallon bucket, it can only hold so much before it starts overflowing. So make sure you only fill it with what is important.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Cherry POPPED! (No offense to all the chicks in Niagra Falls Canada...):vs_blush:


Not the first person I've banned from PF. And won't be the last....yeah I'm looking at all you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Not the first person I've banned from PF. And won't be the last....yeah I'm looking at all you.
> 
> View attachment 103527


Go ahead. Ban me. I dare you to try. I command it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually, that's some scary stuff, @Sasquatch!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Surely you jest!
> No Spike Jones in my play list.
> 
> How about Leonid & Friends, straight from Ukraine?
> These guys can really cook.


......now me and my mate were back at the shack, had Spike Jones on the box........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess this thread has been given new life with redeeming qualites

You guys like NRBQ?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> He left out the K dollar bill predicting Kennedy's death a head of time. Number tricks. We have a book that has told us well in advance what will happen. In time the meanings will be reviled . Long and short of it ends well for some and bad for others. You get to pick witch group you fall in with. Many will make the wrong choice.


Next item on that "book's" agenda, . . . a temple will be built on temple mount in Jerusalem, . . . overlooking the brook Kidron, . . . facing the mount of olives, . . . and some form of the old daily sacrifice will then begin again.

All the rest of the "prophecies" are just suppositions, . . . hope positions, . . . or "maybe it might happen this way" type ideas.

This is THE ONE that will make a difference. Until it is done, . . . Revelation 11 is on hold, . . . stopped, . . . chained in place, . . . cannot happen. AND, . . . our illustrious basement dweller can dig all the "evidence" he wants from other sources, . . . this "book" ain't never been wrong.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Not the first person I've banned from PF. And won't be the last....yeah I'm looking at all you.
> 
> View attachment 103527


I am waiting, I expect it, been threatened before.

What it will be is a plus, the time I will save for other things and relief for my arthritic thumbs.

At this point I really don't care, do it!

I looked back at my last 300 postings, not one like from you, that tells me something.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am waiting, I expect it, been threatened before.
> 
> What it will be is a plus, the time I will save for other things and relief for my arthritic thumbs.
> 
> ...


That's BS. I know I've liked some of your posts.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> That's BS. I know I've liked some of your posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No it is not, I did go back 300, look yourself.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> No it is not, I did go back 300, look yourself.


I ain't got time for that. If that's true I'm not sure how I didnt like more. I enjoy most of your posts. At least you got two from me today.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That's BS. I know I've liked some of your posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Geesh what a jerk califlower!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Geesh what a jerk califlower!


No comments from the peanut gallery. I'm still holding the ban hammer. The power has gone to my head. I'm a Squatch on the edge!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

